# back to this site



## Gragzo2 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi, I'm not new to this site. I finally recovered! Try the same as I do. Look for a special love and you will feel the changes. Ths can sound stupid, but it isn´t. I willl tell more about myself later.


----------



## jimakos92 (May 17, 2020)

Wow! that s give us all so many hopes..Congrats! tell us more about ur story..years of your dp, what triffered that and how u really recovered..how did u feel?


----------



## Gragzo2 (Jun 24, 2020)

I had dp many years. It was when my grandma died, I was 8 years old. Now I'm 51. I willl tell more about myself later.


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

What's a "special love"?


----------



## Gragzo2 (Jun 24, 2020)

A special love, for me is someone who can take your dp away forever. Now I'm married with anoter person, and I'm married an very happy about it. I will tell more about myself later.


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

Gragzo2 said:


> A special love, for me is someone who can take your dp away forever. Now I'm married with anoter person, and I'm married an very happy about it. I will tell more about myself later.


I was very much in love, and it did nothing for my DP. Was my love not "special" enough? Did one of us not have DP?

Also, you've now said "I will tell more about myself later" three times. When is it happening? I'm losing faith here.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

My take on this is, for me at least, if you are searching for love-especially a "special love"-in the interest of curing your DP, you are unlikely to find it. Sometimes historically somebody has fallen into my lap. Someone who makes existence a little lighter. Somebody who can at least momentarily bring about some brightness and color into the world. Someone who can actually bring out a little personality in me. Unfortunately, I never maintain it and the relationship inevitably ends in failure, sometimes dramatically so. I also often feel like I'm using the person as a "DP vaccine", so to speak (the metaphor is sloppy, but you get the idea). So I've decided relationships just aren't in the cards unless/until I get better by some other means.

I'm happy that you found love and happiness, though.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

PerfectFifth said:


> I was very much in love, and it did nothing for my DP. Was my love not "special" enough? Did one of us not have DP?
> 
> Also, you've now said "I will tell more about myself later" three times. When is it happening? I'm losing faith here.


im wondering what is dp for you if you can say „i was very much in love"?

my girlfriend is the prettiest girl on the earth and i cant feel my love that much. its very damped for me. and believe me, if i could feel that „much love" to her, i wouldnt give any fuck shit about this morherfucking illness.

edit: i had began my relationship her, before i had gotten dpdr.


----------

